# Fishing Report for Devils Lake - Devils Lake



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

We're getting close on Devils Lake to the start of ice fishing. The lake has
finally frozen, but ice conditions generally are not yet safe for ice fishing. A
few anglers are venturing out on some of the smaller bays in the Flats and Black
Tiger. In the Flats, some pike are being caught on smelt. Ice conditions range
from a few inches to about eight. In the south end of Black Tiger, anglers are
catching some perch and walleyes. Ice conditions in this area range from around
eight in the shallower bays to 2-3 as you go out deeper. While we recommend anglers
still wait a bit, if you do venture out, please use EXTREME CAUTION.


----------

